# speed shifters



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

just won a car off e-bay..yellow and orange roadrunner,but has a speed shifter chassis.do these things have any potential?just run one fixed gear ratio or maybe switch it to a sg plus gear?what are some options


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Speed Shifters.. I always used to swap out the rear end, why carry extra weight? But the chassis itself is well junk. it will eventually loose its grip on the rear end and you will have it pulling the rear out of the slot in high tork situations. I perosnally would get a gplus chassis and transplant what I could inot it and add new shoes ( they are different) and file the old SS chassis in the parts box for a future project you haven't thought up yet.


Dave


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

coach61 said:


> Speed Shifters.. I always used to swap out the rear end, why carry extra weight? But the chassis itself is well junk. it will eventually loose its grip on the rear end and you will have it pulling the rear out of the slot in high tork situations. I perosnally would get a gplus chassis and transplant what I could inot it and add new shoes ( they are different) and file the old SS chassis in the parts box for a future project you haven't thought up yet.
> 
> Dave


What? No, have to disagree with you on this one coach!

The speed shifter chassis is one of the vintage (key word) sleeper Aurora inline chassis for speed and handling. Why, well it's lower then the Aurora g-plus chassis and has one extra tooth on the crown gear which as we all know equates to higher top end speed...not to mention, since the stock rear end is essentially a limited slip rear end...the car has coast! Yes, I agree this is no Tomy super g-plus but then again it was never intended to be, for it's time circa early 1980's this is one fast chassis! And it's still lower then the current Tomy, even the Super g-plus chassis! I do agree with what you've stated about the parts, most parts are interchangeable with the old vintage g-plus chassis, with pick-up shoes being the big exception.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

do they have a snap in rer axle? can you use a tyco axle and gear? will the arms swap with anything current.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Speedshifter: From my "Weird HO" Section-


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

They run in both directions on the track too. That alone makes them worth while. Not a racing chassis, but why does every chassis have to be a racing chassis?

Am I the only one that likes to just "run" cars?


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

videojimmy said:


> They run in both directions on the track too. That alone makes them worth while. Not a racing chassis, but why does every chassis have to be a racing chassis?
> 
> Am I the only one that likes to just "run" cars?



No no I personally almost run only cars.... And I have 3 speedsteer chassis and they run cool AND in both directions....far better than Tyco U-Turn chassis than run also in both directions


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

videojimmy said:


> They run in both directions on the track too. That alone makes them worth while. Not a racing chassis, but why does every chassis have to be a racing chassis?
> 
> Am I the only one that likes to just "run" cars?


People race slotcars?  
Half the fun is just messing around with the cars... :lol: 

Scott


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

will a super g-plus arm swap in? how bout gearing.reason i want to know is,,if it sits lower than most ,i see potential! it was only 12 bucks so what the heck,and the fact it has cool looking wheels


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

2.8powerranger said:


> will a super g-plus arm swap in? how bout gearing.reason i want to know is,,if it sits lower than most ,i see potential! it was only 12 bucks so what the heck,and the fact it has cool looking wheels


Depends

Aurora Super G yes.....Tomy super G no!

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

